# mantis religiosa-Explosive hatching



## JoshTopp (Jan 2, 2006)

Two out of three of my mantis religiosa ooths hatched this morning, God what am I going to do with all these mantids!?? I havent counted, But I'm estimating 400+ and I have one more supposed to hatch soon. Quick question though.... When will they start to eat, I put some Hydei and Meloangaster fruitfly in with them( I have them all seperated out into 6 different 32 oz containers) They dont seem at all interested in the flys, and thats good cuz i used up all of my last flys, I'm going to get some more flys at the New York metro reptile expo on saturday, Will they be ok until then? when will they start eating? Also anyone interested in buying some PM me, Ill also post on the classifieds.--Josh Topp


----------



## hortus (Jan 2, 2006)

looks liek a handfull.

yeah i had that situation with chinese mantids i ended up giving a whole lot away like 60 - 80 maybe more. not like i lost anything cause the ooth wasent much in the first place.

i think in a critical situation giving some away at no profits better than just letting them eat each other and losing them that way.

but some people are too greedy to let something go for nothing and would rather loose them to canabalism than give something away

either way good luck

if you were in the south id send you a melanogastor colony since were having 70 degree weather right now.

err also you can talk to michellinsomeplace she had made mention to being interested in grandis


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Jan 2, 2006)

I would love to send some of mine out but I dont have any heat packs and Im not about to spend the money on them only to find out I bought them for nothing. I have been burnt before.


----------



## hortus (Jan 3, 2006)

oh no i thought he said his bugs were grandis lol

err nvm then

no michelle i was saying you said you were interested in grandis cause i thought thats what he had and i was trying to kinda connect you to so you could help each other out but im retarded and somehow confused grandis with religiosa

omg i need to learn to read


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 3, 2006)

Most mantid species start eating about 2 days after hatching.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2006)

You should of had thousands of flies already bred on hand before you expected any hatching.


----------



## JoshTopp (Jan 3, 2006)

Yea i had four 32oz cultures of flys about 2 weeks ago, most of them just died or sumthing, or maybe they are just going through a low point, ...all eggs waiting to hatch...


----------



## Ian (Jan 3, 2006)

I really dont evny you. I have the same problem with some tenodera a few months back. It was horrible...they were everywhere. Mind you, they made great cham food, and looked good on the ceiling ^_^ 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2006)

I left a large african ooth out and at the time didn't realize they would hatch so soon. I was finding those little suckers for a week. I jsut found one the other day over a month later. Guess he was eating escaped fruit flies.


----------



## Ian (Jan 3, 2006)

I know! They everywhere its crazy...and the thing is, usually when you have a nice bulk load of them, wild caughts, they all hatch at the same time, which is never good!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

